# [SOLVED] ASUS M4A87TD EVO - no video signal



## actuaryguy (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, and first off, thank you for reading this thread. I do appreciate it, and I know my kids will once all has been said and done.

MB: Asus M4A87TD EVO
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
GPU: GTX 460
RAM: Corsair 1600mhz 2gb x3
PS: Corsair tx750w

I've followed the protocol listed in the bench test thread from this forum. When I attempt the first boot, my monitor displays that there is "no signal" and shortly thereafter, goes into a standy state.

So far, I've tried the following:


Different monitor, new dvi and vga cables.
RMA'd the motherboard.
Tried 2 different brand new video cards.
Tried using an older power supply.
Tried each stick of ram individually, as per the recommendation of the bench test thread.
The memory is qualified for the motherboard as per the motherboard's manual. 

As of right now, I haven't bought and figured out how to hook up a 2 pin speaker, but I'm also uncertain if the system is even making it to POST, where I think the beeps occur. 

I could understand if 1 of the 3 sticks of memory I recieved was bad, but all 3 from the same box? 

When I power the machine up by shorting the PW_S, the motherboards "MemOK!" red light blinks/pauses and then turns off, and it sounds as though the powersupply / GPU / cpu fan's all slow down a bit. When I turn the machine on with no memory in it, the light stays on. 

I've been at this awhile, probably 3-4 weeks between waiting on delivery/RMA etc. If I have to spend more money and wait longer I will, but I'm hoping there is something I'm doing incorrectly. User error is humbling, but determining the error and correcting it is most important.

Best-
Actuary Guy

PS: How long can I leave the barebones system sitting out on top of the motherboard box in a pretty well ventilated room, away from kids/food/water/etc? Previously I've taken everything apart and re-bagged everything, but with frustration imminent I'd rather just leave it out as a constant reminded of my failures!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: ASUS M4A87TD EVO - no video signal*

A few points first:

MemOK LED: that's normal op for it. sounds like memory is allright
Mobo speaker: Connector goes to the same header as the power and reset sw. See page 1-29 in your manual. 
Confirm you have the ATX12v plug (4 pin) connected to the motherboard(square blue connector). 
Confirm the cpu fan is plugged into the 4 pin fan connector on the north edge of the motherboard

PS: leaving everything set up in your work area is fine, provided of course it doesn't get disturbed and is not in the way.


----------



## actuaryguy (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: ASUS M4A87TD EVO - no video signal*

gcavan,

Thank you for replying!



 The ATX12v 4 pin is plugged in. It originally was an 8 pin from the PS, but it clipped apart and plugged in just fine.
 The cpu fan is also plugged in, as it starts to spin up as soon as I short the Pwr_S jumper.
 I was hoping the memory was the problem. It's a cheap replacement 
 I don't have a speaker yet, I'm hoping I can dig one up or get one from radioshack, but I don't know if the computer is even getting to POST anyways?
 
Cheers to the weekend :beerchug:
-Actuary Guy


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ASUS M4A87TD EVO - no video signal*

Did you try one RAM stick in all the RAM slots? When you get a Mobo speaker, use one stick of RAM and you should get a repeating single beep from the Mobo is the Mobo is good.


----------



## actuaryguy (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: ASUS M4A87TD EVO - no video signal*



Tyree said:


> Did you try one RAM stick in all the RAM slots? When you get a Mobo speaker, use one stick of RAM and you should get a repeating single beep from the Mobo is the Mobo is good.


Tyree,
Thanks for replying. I have tried only 1 RAM stick at a time. I'm working on grabbing a speaker from somewhere. Any other clues?
Cheers-
Actuary Guy


----------



## ExceedTS (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: ASUS M4A87TD EVO - no video signal*

Take note of how the fans are working on startup. Are they pulsing? The the initial release BIOS doesn't have X6 support so,

Ok, here is what you will need:
PS2 keyboard
Another working computer with Internet access and a CD burner or USB Stick (Drive)

CrashFree can be initiated by holding CTL & ALT, THEN power on the computer, then simultaneously press DEL & PG DOWN over and over again whilst still holding CTL & ALT.

From here the computer will start scanning drives for a specific BIOS file. The name of the file will be displayed on the screen. 

One the working computer, download the M4A87TD BIOS 1102 from ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-. We went with a slightly older BIOS file because it still has X6 support and it dosen't come the all of the DOS install software. Rename your BIOS file to whatever CrashFree is asking for then burn to a CD or put on USB stick

Insert the CD into the failing computer and the reflash will start immediately. The computer will then shut down as soon as it has finished.

**This method is also great for the ASUS Crosshair III for adding AMD X6 (eg 1055T) support WITHOUT having to find another BIOS supported CPU just for the BIOS flashing (Crosshair III boards support X6 processors but the shipped BIOS does not)**


----------



## ExceedTS (Jan 15, 2011)

So, how did you go?


----------

